# Who's your dream fursuit maker?



## potato-kun (Sep 27, 2019)

assuming you're poor af, what maker would you commission for a suit if you had the money? for me it's jillcostumes, they have such a cute and simple style and they're very versatile with their species so it's not just foxes all the time
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





as an honorable mention, I would love a suit of my OC, Joy, from Z-Cube, a kemono maker from japan! they perfectly nail that chubby, squishy look: 




the only thing is that i dunno how to pay if i don't use yen ;;


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 29, 2019)

(REDACTED)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 29, 2019)

These guys! They make the CUTEST fursuits!!! ^W^




Mischief Makers (@fluffymischiefs) on Twitter


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 29, 2019)

I have two that I’m keeping in mind!

One is a smaller fursuit maker called Furry Machine. This maker absolutely nails expressions on fursuits, and they’re just awesome to look at! Each one seems totally unique, while looking pretty snazzy. This maker would be my top pick, if they could be commissioned more often. Sadly, this maker hosts auctions for one every once in a while.





Userpage of Furry_Machine -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

My second and most available pick is a place called CFStudios! They do more than just fursuits, but fursuit commissions seem to be their main service. I really love their Pancan suits, and since my own sona will be fairly complex in design, their suits look exactly what I’m looking for!

Mascot Costumes & Fursuits | cfstudiosonline

I just linked to their fursuit gallery, they have such a diverse portfolio, it’s crazy!

Anyway, these are my dream fursuit makers! I’m really hoping to get a suit from Furry Machine in the future, though chances are, I might be better off with CFStudios.


----------



## Flauschwurm (Oct 1, 2019)

K-LINE and Remimakes.
kemono-line.jp: K-LINE
https://remimakes.wixsite.com/info

Their styles are so incredibly unique and hella animu. I love that.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 8, 2019)

I came in here not knowing, _but now I know_.
jillcostumes!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 8, 2019)

Some more good fursuiters:

Lupe Suits 
Don't Hug Cacti (DHS) 
Waggery Costumes 

I'd like to keep a list of the best fursuit makers, tbh.
Links to your guys' favorite fursuit makers would be appreciated.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 9, 2019)

Eddie Bear makes a great suit.  This one is his.  He's called Fu Manchu.


----------



## BokuNoKoneko (Oct 9, 2019)

For me it would probably be 

SparkyCanDo:
https://www.sparkycando.com/

Or Skypro.. 
https://www.skyprocostumes.com/

OR Especially Clockwork Creatures:
Clockwork Creature

Depending on who I would be getting the suit of.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 14, 2019)

Here's another good fursuit maker. I don't like them as much as Mischief Makers and DHC, but they're still good nonetheless:

Fursuits By Lacy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 14, 2019)

Mixed Candy and Ruffled Designs


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 14, 2019)

The Fur Collective


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 17, 2019)

Here's another good one.
Fuck, there's SO many great fursuit makers out there!
JesseFrost Fursuits


----------



## Armerkat (Oct 17, 2019)

BokuNoKoneko said:


> For me it would probably be
> 
> SparkyCanDo:
> https://www.sparkycando.com/
> ...




Yup....Have to agree.


----------



## Deathless (Oct 17, 2019)

I'd KILL to have a fursuit made from Battitude Studios! I love how they make their ears super floppy and the quality and detail in the heads is amazing! 
https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/battitudestudios/


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 18, 2019)

Pin & Needle Works (@PNWorks) on Twitter

Their suits are just so,,, smooooth. Coming from a person who is very critical of how fur suits look

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165463711504449536I .. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176329982177468418


----------



## mustelidcreature (Oct 18, 2019)

jillcostumes also !
maybe sarahcat (toony style) too
idk my brain is just blanking on makers rn


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Beetlecat Originals




Gallery — Beetlecat Originals


----------



## Ghostbird (Oct 25, 2019)

Userpage of crystumes -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I love how they make birds


----------



## Shreddyfox (Nov 9, 2019)

Templa Creations does some amazing work!

Templa Creations


----------



## Anibusvolts (Nov 9, 2019)

Tbh I haven't done much research on makers but so far I'm looking to http://fursuiting.com/ (Fursuit's by Lacy) to make my first suit!
Although I'm liking @Godzilla's choice as well! ARGGHH!


----------



## Shreddyfox (Nov 9, 2019)

Anibusvolts said:


> Tbh I haven't done much research on makers but so far I'm looking to http://fursuiting.com/ (Fursuit's by Lacy) to make my first suit!
> Although I'm liking @Godzilla's choice as well! ARGGHH!



I’m pretty sure they did fluke husky’s which I love!


----------



## Anibusvolts (Nov 9, 2019)

Shreddyfox said:


> I’m pretty sure they did fluke husky’s which I love!


Funny enough, That's who I also found them out from! >w<


----------



## Shreddyfox (Nov 10, 2019)

Anibusvolts said:


> Funny enough, That's who I also found them out from! >w<


 
Yes!  Too cute!


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 23, 2019)

Haha . . . take back what I said about MoreFurLess. I wouldn't support a zoophile.

Yeah, I would have been able to look past the edgy doodle in the background of a photo. But through the comments on that, I found out one of the owners (Kino I think?) had an image commissioned of their fursona getting fucked by a dog. (Like a regular ass dog).
I absolutely cannot stand for zoophilia, pedophilia or snuff.


----------



## BlackholeEmotibun (Oct 20, 2020)

Definitely want to commission K-Line. I just think their work is absolutely amazing! Plus they have mastered the 'anime' style of fursuits.
The only problem, I don't know if I contact them in English or Japanese ;w;
Probably going to have a problem with the yen as well since I am an Australian


----------



## Filter (Oct 20, 2020)

OneEyedDoe
















I don't think they're taking standard commissions at the moment, but if I had a time machine...


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Oct 20, 2020)

One day, I will commission Beautyofthebass 

I... uh... also have a crush on bass


----------



## Raever (Oct 20, 2020)

No clue, I haven't found that fursuit maker that seems to blend Kemono with Semi-realism yet who can also do things like LED's, speakers, etc.
I want too much. Maybe one day I'll just start making things myself. 



Filter said:


> OneEyedDoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish, they look awesome!!



Arnak_Drago said:


> One day, I will commission Beautyofthebass
> 
> I... uh... also have a crush on bass



Don't we all?


----------



## soulbox (Oct 21, 2020)

Deer in a hat! https://deerinahat.com/gallery/

But I’m also thinking about making my own fursuits. ^^


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 26, 2020)

There's a few, really.

OneEyedDoe's suits are exquisite, but she isn't taking normal commissions. I think they're auctioned off and she doesn't offer custom fullbody suits either. (She's also really expensive, but worth the price if you have the dough I suppose.)

DexterousZombie has really nice fursuit heads. She also doesn't offer fullbodies, but her prices are a lot more affordable for a similar style to Doe's. Unfortunately, her comms are closed until further notice.

FrosstFursuits makes really aesthetically pleasing suits, but I've heard that they do fall apart quite quickly. She's also had some controversy surrounding her which is really sort of off-putting for me, but if I were going by looks only, then she'd definitely be up there.

MadeFurYou is an extremely popular choice and for good reason. They're supposedly extremely fast and professional and there's been countless good reviews. They're only a bit lower than my first three because the style isn't as pleasing to me.

OneFurAll is another extremely popular choice, but the wait times are widely known as actual insanity. His recent suits have looked amazing though.

Last one, I promise. WaggeryCos isn't as widely known (they've only been around for 3 years), but Hero, their newest fursuit, is an actual dreamboat. They have a dedicated space for fursuit-making. They 3D model the head and add fur on the model ahead of time so you know exactly what it looks like. There's no same-face because all their heads are made completely unique. No DTD's necessary. In terms of being a business, Waggery trumps most if not all makers. 

This got way too long. I just really, really like fursuits. (I keep editing too!)

NO I HAVE TO ADD ONE MORE. Beast Fantasia has INSANE semi-realistic/realistic fursuits. No idea how I forgot them. They're based in Taiwan and the price is very reasonable. Their work looks absolutely stunning. They can do machine-like parts, RGB color changing eyes controlled by a smartphone and they can hand-dye their fur to match your ref completely. It. Just. Looks. So. Good. They also work very fast! Excuse me while I go scream about Beast Fantasia and OneEyedDoe to the world.


----------



## iamsonofsam (Oct 30, 2020)

grechka6666. oh my god. her suits are STUNNING. and as an owner of a creepy demon dog sona she would be the perfect maker. if only she opened her commissions more than once in a blue moon...


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 30, 2020)

Jting-F
					

Just some person from Taiwan that sometimes Uploads random things he made. May make videos about vacuum forming and LED bitmaping someday.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 31, 2020)

I am forever in search of a maker who will do lidded blinking eyes. I don't care how much it costs... that would be AWESOME.

Convincing blinking eyes, a very sensitive moving jaw, and nice embellishments like a wonderful art style and thinking outside the box with themes and materials!


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Nov 6, 2020)

Inerri Creatures
 Clockwork Creatures
Luna Forest / Snow Volkolak
Nagi Fursuits


----------



## MM13 (Nov 8, 2020)

There are just too many ones out there for me to pick just one, but the artist who did this  koala fursuit design (the image) is someone I would definitely commission if I could.  I do design my own costumes though although mine aren't as good as these.


----------



## mangomango (Nov 9, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> I am forever in search of a maker who will do lidded blinking eyes. I don't care how much it costs... that would be AWESOME.
> 
> Convincing blinking eyes, a very sensitive moving jaw, and nice embellishments like a wonderful art style and thinking outside the box with themes and materials!


I don't know if this is exactly what you're looking for but FenneCrafts on Instagram makes pretty cool blinking LED eyes!








						FennéCat (Anna) (@fennecrafts) • Instagram photos and videos
					

36K Followers, 389 Following, 1,021 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from FennéCat (Anna) (@fennecrafts)




					www.instagram.com
				




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CG3K_sLpdbU/
They also make pretty unique suits! I'd suggest checking them out!


----------



## Deathless (Nov 9, 2020)

Lemonbrat! I've been eyeing them for years to get a head by them but they're expensive and my interest of getting a new fursuit has definitely decreased over the years, but it's still fun to appreciate their incredible work! I love their style too, always been a sucker for big eyes and I think they really make it fit without them looking like a Kemono (which I've never had an interest in)!


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 11, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I don't know if this is exactly what you're looking for but FenneCrafts on Instagram makes pretty cool blinking LED eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Kegawa Creations as well for the same reason!
Do you know any makers with animatronics?


----------



## mangomango (Nov 11, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> I like Kegawa Creations as well for the same reason!
> Do you know any makers with animatronics?


I don't, but I do know something in the moving domain. Radula Castion makes really cool puppet suits, if you haven't heard of them already.
https://radulacastion.wixsite.com/radulacastion 
I'd definitely watch some of their videos.


----------

